# Chefs Rides



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thought it would be fun to see what other people in the industry are driving daily or put up for cruising.




  








224.JPG




__
panini


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








454.JPG




__
panini


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








459.JPG




__
panini


__
Aug 20, 2014








I use the JH to go to work, the 59 Rambler around town (beer run) and the Synergy Camaro to go to the casino and things of that nature.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My number one choice for my daily rider





  








0313131115-00.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Aug 20, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Picked this one up on july 25th. E220 cdi. Quite confey.





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Aug 20, 2014


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Lagom,,

Those are really nice. Confey and also quite roomy. You can use it for catering. NOT!

cheflayne,

Very nice, you must just cruise along


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Catering? No, however I did have a have of a calf in the back yesterday. He was all cut and vac packed, fit quite nicely.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I just got my license at 19, and im considering a little buggy or a little beetle painted maybe orange or red. 

My father had offered me his moped, but i have a fear of falling off two wheeled vehicles, don´t even know why i got my license to drive cars and cycles.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The bugs are pretty nice. and peppy!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I was searching my computer for a recipe when I ran across this picture of my ride when I lived in the Caribbean





  








1571756_1.jpg




__
cheflayne


__
Aug 21, 2014








yeah it was hellish commute, but somebody had to do it 

God I love this industry! I may not be monetarily rich but I am in so many other ways, not mention the perks are outstanding!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Copy of new pics 019.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Aug 21, 2014








Right now I don't have a picture of the daily driver but it's a 2013 denim blue Beetle with the sunroof and will eventually go the the DD in the next year or so. Above is a pic of my true daily driver. It's a 1966 F100 but has been in restoration mode since May of 2013. It's been completely disassembled since then and currently, it's in the process of being painted and should hopefully be finished in a few more days or maybe a week or two. It's been almost a complete, full frame-off restoration and why it's taken some time. Plus, all the body parts have been painted separately and will be re-hung is why the uncertainly of when it'll be complete.

During the restoration, few body panels needed replacing but the cab was in poor shape. Given the age..........new floor pans, cab corners, door lowers, both pillars, jambs, radiator support and frame mounts for the support were a must. It's also had a disc brake upgrade, the interior is being completely redone to include carpeting and full trim, new window mechs, all new chrome items, a wood bed will replace the steel deck and some other slight mods.

The engine is a 300c.i.d. 6cyl with a full dual exhaust header and a dual plane Offy manifold and Holley 4bbl carb. The rear is a ford 9inch 3:73 posi and with the torque of the 300, you could pull a house! There were plans to have a 351, stroked to a 405 but that was shelved because of costs, mileage and a last minute decision to keep the drive line more original. Basically, I had a hard time finding a 4 or 5spd trans to replace the 3spd and in the end it was more realistic to keep the uniqueness of the 3 on a tree shifter. Eventually it will have a 351 but it'll be a low build with only headers, a 4bbl and a nostalgia cam.

Here's a picture of the bed (sitting on a dolly) and a truck I found on-line to give a exact representation of what the color scheme will be when it's completed. I have different wheels and tires and also no side moulding. Plans to add the moulding are in the works. Just need to locate a complete set. Finally, the colors chosen were Wimbledon white over 1966 Mustang signal flare red.





  








02-25-2014 009.JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Aug 21, 2014












  








red and white 66-2.jpg




__
oldschool1982


__
Aug 21, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@cheflayne nice dresser you have there. I havent been on a bike since 89, too old and brittle now to start again. A question, why in gods name would you move away from somewhere that you took your morning commute in a lovely boat like that. Must have been paradice. 

@ Panini. What is that delisious looking red car?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Lagom said:


> A question, why in gods name would you move away from somewhere that you took your morning commute in a lovely boat like that. Must have been paradice.


It was. Very complicated multi-tiered answer but the short easy version... too far from grandkids.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahhh family, the best reason.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I told the wife that living in paradise, we would probably see the grandkids and kids more. She didn't buy it.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Wives, they tend to think on an entire different plane of reality. Not necessarly a bad thing.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

My wife refers to my collection of cars as "oh those things"

I try to tell her about the appreciation on my cars is better then the bank, but she won't have it. If she only knew what I pay for storageLOL.

cheflayne,

It's a toss up between the boat and the bagger.

Lagom.

The little red car is a Jensen Healey. English, hand tooled, 903 aluminum Lotus engine. Blast to drive but Lucas electrical.

You could be doing 90, hit the blinker and the horn may go off and the lights flash.LOL


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like an old Fury 3 i had as a winter car about 30 years ago. But nowhere near as nice.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Panini, I have always loved those Jensen Healeys. Great little "go fasts", but I know what you mean about the Lucas electrical. I had a 1968 Triumph (motorcycle) with Lucas. I was continually trying to tack down some electrical boogie.

Also I have recently culled my collection "those things". The 1968 Porsche Targa and 1980 Jeep CJ7 are gone. Next on the block is the 1971 VW squareback.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cheflayne,

OMGosh the Porsche? That's the closest thing to my dream. an original 356


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Back in the 70's I had a 1958 356A. Sweet car, other than being white which  made it look like an upside down claw foot bathtub. Unfortunately it got hit in the front end and clips where impossible to come by even back then. Might actually be easier to find one today with the wonders of the internet. Definitely cost prohibitive though.

My dream has always been a 904.

Is that a rambler in the middle picture? What year?


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

panini said:


> cheflayne,
> 
> OMGosh the Porsche? That's the closest thing to my dream. an original 356


That's a cool dream. Ya'll with your European cars. Yup, I'd take one of those for sure but my dream for almost 40 years is a simple slice of good old American muscle........a 1967 AC Cobra 427 side-oiler. I gotta say......Thank God for that old Texan Carroll Shelby...rest his soul. He set out to prove something and came up with a car that kicked everyone's butt on the circuit, from Porsche to Chevy....especially Ferrari. We've got a replicar '68 428SC rolling around town here but it's built to original specs. That car is the only one that still gives me goose-bumps when I see it. In fact the only "A" I ever received in High School English was on a paper I wrote about that car.

Sadly, I've come to the realization that I'll never have an original because of the cost but we'll see yet on the replicar. I'm almost positive I can get my hands on a 427 side-oiler and have it rebuilt to year specs by a friend but then I keep thinking since it's a replicar, I wonder if the same friend will part with one the 20 or so Boss 429 engines he has laying around. I wonder if it'd be okay shoe-horning one of those into that car. It was already a car on the edge with the 427.

I feel for you guys so I hate to say it but the the DW is actually on board for that or even a '66/'69 Mustang fastback to do a replica '66 Shelby GT 350, '69 Boss 302/429 or maybe another old truck. Know where there's a '51 F-3 and that's still a possibility if it hasn't gone yet. I keep thinking it'd be great to use the '66 to pull any one of those behind to a show or track.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cheflayne,

Yes that's a 59 Rambler. I went to the fancy food show in NY one year and stopped by to visit an aunt. She was sad that her neighbor had passed. She told me they had a car to get rid of. Needless to say, I drove that Rambler from NY to Texas, 33k original, interior cherry. I call it my no car, no AC, no PS, no rear view mirrors, no PB etc. OH no oil filter! a change every 3000 miles.

oldschool1982,

One of my cars is a 66 Mercury Comet Cyclone GT pace car. I sometimes drove it to the bakery. I had the great privilege of meeting Mr. Shelby .He lived close by. He was such a down to earth guy. He was all over my car and actually drove it. At that time I had no idea of the icon he was. Early 2000s he was involved with a couple of guys in my town Farmers Branch. I enjoyed having him come in for coffee.

oldschool, definitely not into European cars but just love a tight machine. I've got the Merc. in storage alone with some others. I have a first gen Camaro 396SS but the Synergy Camaro is superbly better. I bought if off the floor at Le Sima. 1 of 500 , 1 of 3 manual in my color. LS3, hotskis set up, I've tweeked it a little and is pushing 500 at the wheels. I've had it very steady at 132 but had no TP with me.lol

Maybe someday you will get your Shelby. There is a Boss 429 in our neighborhood. drool


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

That quite the collection of iron you got Panini. I had a couple mild classics in my younger days but nothing like you have amassed. Now I have neither the time or skill to have a classic, but I still enjoy looking.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini, I've maybe seen one of those Cyclone GT's, ever, and that was back in the very early 80's. What a car to have in your collection! That's really cool you met Carroll Shelby. Been a huge fixture in m automotive world for a very long time. The man could build.........and drive!

Hearing of the others, I'm the one drooling now. Hehehe I've been working in the yard today thinking I need to give that friend of mine with the engines a call. We talked about a Coyote crate engine for the F100 once, maybe I need to talk to him again. From what I understand, those engines get 30+ mpg and have close to 500 at the wheels. DANG! Not sure if I would have my license long if that was my daily driver. I know one thing, the upgrade to PS and PB we did during the resto/mod would definitely be needed plus maye I need to think more seriously about adding discs to the other two corners.

I need to share my first car.....1966 Mustang Notchback but we shoe-horned in a 351W out of a '69 Mach1. I never could get headers in it because of how tight the engine was squeezed in and it would've helped since the guy who sold me the engine wouldn't include the heads. No problem though, I ended up putting my 289 heads on the engine and what a huge difference that made. Brought the compression ration from 10:1 to around 13.5:1 and in street trim, with no headers, full exhaust hooked up and a base 3.23 8" open rear........my best ET was 13.011. Heck, I swear I could jump on it at 45mph and make a smoke screen like nothing else. Just wish I could get it to hook-up and go. It was a tire smoker for sure. Then again, 13 sec in a 1/4 is not sitting still for a street car. Funny, it was about 3 years after I did that, CarCraft or Hotrod, can't remember who, came out with a swap to do just that. Sure wish I'd seen it when I still had the car.....would've cleared up that overheating issue.

Speaking of ultra rare American Muscle, I remember seeing these sometime back around '80 in a town close to where I grew up. First was a '69 Torino Talladega that was 100% original from what I could tell. The second was a '65 Galaxy 500 GTA with a Factory equipped tri-power 427 side-oiler. A friend had a completely original sheet metal '57 Bel Air that has a very sound 331 vette engine. 12 seconds in street trim on the same track as my 13's. I failed the $100 bill test in that more times than I care to admit.

Everything from Yenko Camaro's to Hemi 'Cuda's, Daytona's and ever Railers were on the street back then. We even had a couple Cosworth Vega's running around and a couple of these guy's had them tweeked to almost 400hp. Not bad considering base was just over 260. Imagine all that out've a fricken naturally aspirated 4cyl Vega. Makes some of the rice burners of today sound sorta tame. There were certainly a ton of motor heads in my area......me being one of them. It was great growing up in the Chicago area during the 60's and 70's. From Skips to Dukes and everything in between, like our grounds Lake Street in Addison IL, Saturday night was "Cruising night" for sure and everywhere saw its share of action.

I really can't wait to share pics of my finished daily driver.

Later

Oh yea....the 59 was that Nash or AMC. I ask because my oldest friend and his Father collected old Nash's. I remember they had a beautiful 48 convertible. Funny though........I swear it really did like most people said.......an upside down bathtub.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

.oldschool1982.

The Merc is about a week away from a trade. The biggest problem is that there are no other comps, very slow appreciation.. None have come up so the books keep it low in cost. I have found someone with a pretty nice trade who appreciates the merc. I will post the trade if it goes through. The trader is here for Meachum show. I don't want to jinx the deal.

I love classics but I still view them as an investment.

I hope you get that truck up and running soon.

The 59 Rambler is right at the cross over time with Nash. They wanted Rambler to produce a compact car. Can you believe that. compactLOL

I guess I'm a little strange. I only have original cars. Not saying they are drivers, some of them are 9.5s. I am not a big fan of resto-mods even frame offs. It's nuts now, you can have a couple of Camaro 1/4s

and build the whole car out of a catalog. I think when the whole classic car thing is done it will come back to original survivors. Hope I'm still alive LOL.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

449.JPG




__
panini


__
Aug 25, 2014








I grew up on two wheels. It was the thing to do after the war. I bought this in 09. I drove it to a doctors appointment where I got some news. After surgery they suggested I didn't ride any more.

It's stupid, but I always knew growing up that I had my bike . This has been collecting dust in my garage for years. It has 73 miles, no not 73k, 73. I think I'm ready to pass it on to someone that can appreciate it. Not a good neighborhood bike, the Rhineharts Bubbs make it pretty loud. It's blacked out. It's on a trickle and gets trailored to HD every year for check up. This is not a sales pitch at all.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

2010 Tacoma TRD Off Road. Here it is out doing its job as shot through La Boca Arch





  








DSCF1096.JPG




__
phatch


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Wow, that's beautiful out there. I guess you need a good truck in those areas. I really appreciated the link. I've never experienced anything like that. It must be a blast.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

comet.jpg




__
panini


__
Aug 31, 2014








She's gone. Tuff weekend. Although I like the trade, it's hard to see something go. I will post a pic when the 63 split window gets here.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

panini said:


> comet.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A '63 split window for a '66 Cyclone GT Pace car...........yeah....I can see that. What engine is in the '63? Although I like the rarity of the Cyclone, other than the '62 and '69 Stingray, the '63 is my favorite vette! Always wanted one of three color choices, Silver Blue, Daytona Blue or Sebring Silver. I'm jealous! Still waiting to hear of I'm getting the truck back this week. 15 months next week sine we pulled it apart. Man! It's been a long time. Can't wait to see the picks Pan!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

Yea, It's kind of a money thing. The Mercs don't come up for sale very much so the comps don't let it appreciate well. and it's stored.

The 63 is 2 owner completely original. Garaged since 81'. Mainly needs cleaning. Runs and drives. Will probably be replacing rubber parts. L84 327/360 Tux Black.

Being shipped. I wanted a driver that I could garage at home. BUT!!! there may be a 57 tbird in the mix. I don't know, if I only had a crystal ball/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Truck? coming along?

pan


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

panini said:


> @oldschool1982,
> 
> Yea, It's kind of a money thing. The Mercs don't come up for sale very much so the comps don't let it appreciate well. and it's stored.
> 
> ...


@panini L84 in Tuxedo black.....sweet and....even though it's not the colors I mentioned..........I wouldn't kick it outta bed for eating crackers.Hehehe

Aaaaaaa.....rubber parts? They come easy these days but to hear of the '57 Tbird...........double sweet!!

The truck?...........Two weeks.......but it's been two weeks since....ummm....errr uhhhhhh.......April? DOOHHH!!!!

Come to think of it.........I was actually supposed to call today at 2pm for a time-frame but I was off having fun at a party......shame on me. I'll try in a few but waiting until tomorrow to follow-up and get the news isn't the end of the world. When we spoke yesterday........he said was he was hitting the underside with a coat and getting ready to reset the bed and test hang the remaining sheet metal. With some sarcasm.......We'll see...... but I swear....ya'll'll be the third to know.......I'll be first and the DW is second.........of course.

Seriously though, I really can't wait. Just topping 40K, the '13 Beetle I'm driving has 20k more miles than I wanted at this point and I need to get it off the road....or at the least slow it down some. It's either that or the DD is gonna get the new car she wants before too long. The way it's been going, we're gonna hit 100k before she graduates from HS. Not the mileage or car (meaning new car) I wanted to send her off to College in. Especially since I've been eying the new C300 4matic! Then again...sometimes it's....suck is life


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

small50kbcar.JPG




__
rat


__
Feb 18, 2010








heres mine a 72 gt-455 lemans, enjoy.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ok Rat, I'm drooling. HO? 4sp?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys would like my town this weekend, I live on a 20 mile long peninsula which is basically a rolling car show, the population swells

10,000 -15,000 over the weekend. Car show grounds on the North end, town at the other end. Lots of cars here for the day just to see and be seen.

Everything from $200 rat rods to $75,000 trailered classics. People line up on the sidewalks in town and along the highway with lawn chairs to watch the world go by.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

That LeMans has me drooling too.......and I never liked Pontiacs. Well....maybe the '69 Judge or the first two generations ('66-'69 and '70-'73 of the Firebirds)....hehehe.  I remember a friend who had an old '61 Starchief with a 389. I swear it took 6 miles to wind it up and 12 to slow it back down and had a trunk that was big enough to picnic in.......done successfully I might add too. Two couples worth of space and very "relaxed" too!

I'd love to take it to a show, have a ride following old Rt. 66 or maybe down to Kissimmee old town for a cruising night. As a matter of fact, my cousin owned my truck prior and made a couple trips between here and KCMO, Atlanta and Clarksville. Unfotunately today it might be hard pressed for any "road trip". The engine was installed back in '96 and only has probably 15k miles but it has sat for great lengths of time in between things.......two deployments and a slight rebuild/repaint for my cousin and now the 15 months of complete rebuild on me. It was starting to show signs of seals leaking/deteriorating and throw in I've taken the rear gear from a mellow 3:23 and stepped it back up to the original 3:73....I'm afraid the engine will try and climb outta the hood on the hwy.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Pan, How's the new Vette doing? No truck on this end. Was to have visited the shop yesterday, then it was moved to today and now it's tomorrow. All legitimate issues but we'll see if I get a call later telling me something else is up and now it's next week.

Oh well.......as long as the paint is clean 'n' clear and the lines are straight!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

A detour for someone talking about the 57 tbird. I think it's going to get done. I'll let you know


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini

The DD and I were watching the re broadcast of the Mecum show tonight on NBC Sports. I was trying to see if the '63 crossed the block or maybe was a deal prior. No need to let any cat out, just curios and it was an excuse to watch some really sweet cars and trucks roll across the floor. Well, 3:20am is just around the corner so I'm toast.

Later.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982

No, but my BILaw and i had a 68 charger go across at 3pm Friday. We weren't happy with the time but we did ok.

The 63 is in Arizona visiting an old friend who is checking it out for a possible trade.

Mecum is quite fun. I personally don't think it is the right venue for all original cars. Most are restored or mods.

Keep you fingers crossed on the tbird. I've wanted this car since the 90's, but wanted to trade up for it.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

A newer shot, I just got new rims the old ones were shot. 18 inch billet wheels. I just don't see any Pontiacs these days.
1st place trophy at the latest show.










A shot from when I brought her into work before the old rims were about to fall off.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@rat That really is a sweet ride! The old rims didn't look so bad.....do you still have them? I might know someone that would take them off your hands.

Update on the truck......still in pieces! However the cab is painted and I was really impressed with the paint job. Flawless transition between the signal flare red and Wimbledon white and there's still a second coat of clear to be laid down yet! I wasn't sure if I'd like the dash in the same color but it'll definitely work with the black interior.

The meticulous effort the shop owner is taking on the paint....details like the frame, suspension and engine compartment right down to the heater core fan box, instrument panel, even the glove box and all the visible openings or jambs is certainly commendable so it's hard to get angry about the delay. Seriously, all I was hoping for was a really unique daily driver and I think it's gonna end up being closer to show truck. Now I seriously have to get the restaurant stuff out of the garage!

Have to admit, even in it's current dismantled state, all of the cab body work was worth it to see how well it all looks covered. Makes me think about going after one of them there trophies. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif We'll have to try it out next year at the DD's High School charity car show in May. Come to think of it, it'll be the only Ford '66 or older F100 there. Every other truck we've seen in the area is an old Chevy.

@panini what became of that Vette, I'm thinking it was a '67 Stingray and they had it in the promo's mentioning something about it being the benchmark for any all original car on the block. I think they were looking for middle 6 figures. It'd be cool to go to an auction but knowing how I am, I'd get caught up in things and then I know for a fact the support I currently enjoy from the DW would quickly turn into a new living arrangement in the garage....if I was lucky! Doohhh!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Since around 2000 I drove the Jeep; a 1995 Cherokee Country. Then this spring, the frame rail on the passenger side rusted away. If we opened up the back gate one(1) more time the body probably would have folded in half. It had 350,000+ miles. This July I bought the Ford; a 1998 Escort ZX2 Sport.

These pics are not of my actual cars, but they are visually accurate _(except my Jeep had OEM wheels)_. 




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Sep 20, 2014











  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Sep 20, 2014







Back in the days, when I was still living off of mommy, I had two(2) really cool cars. Not at the same time, the Ford after the Dodge. A 1971 Dodge Charger w/ the famed 426 Hemi, and a Torino Talledega. I had some other cool cars back then, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Less than 2 month old and a /@#^**# bus hit me yesterday. No justice in my life yesterday.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 20, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope you are OK @Lagom!

This is what I am driving:





  








DSC_1127.JPG




__
butzy


__
Sep 20, 2014












  








DSC_1128.JPG




__
butzy


__
Sep 20, 2014








A Toyota Hilux 2.8 D.

She's a proper workhorse, but she is getting old now (she's almost 25 years old).

I am just going to use here around the lodge to put boats in and out of the water.

I am now driving a Toyota Estima. Not as much character as the old girl, but she's OK

And I am driving this as well:





  








DSC_2569.JPG




__
butzy


__
Sep 20, 2014








And below with my crew:





  








P1010488.JPG




__
butzy


__
Sep 20, 2014


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@Butzy. we are all fine, the three 16 years old girls in the back seat thought it was an adventure, they have yet to have to deal with an insurance company


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd love a Hilux!. It's not sold in the US. The Tacoma is based on the Toyota 4Runner SUV. It's still a good truck, but the better stuff is in the Hilux line.

In my driveway in some snow:





  








2012-12-15 10.13.00.jpg




__
phatch


__
Sep 20, 2014


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

OldSchool,
the rims were shot and unsafe, I wouldn't give them to you even for free. The lug holes were all stretched out and the wheels would wobble on the car even with the lugs nice and tight. :-(
I like all of you here on this forum and wouldn't want to kill anyone. PS another trophy this weekend!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@oldschool1982,

The vette is still in Arizona. My friend who has the tbird is having his son completely breakdown the engine, give it a bath, wash hair and underarms etc. He says it looks good which in turn

might be good for the tbird trade.

I'm having some sellers remorse though





  








Sophie's stuff 713.jpg




__
panini


__
Oct 16, 2011








Where's the truck?

@rat

That car will win many trophies. I'm proud of you for driving it and not making it a trailer queen.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

panini said:


> @oldschool1982,
> 
> The vette is still in Arizona. My friend who has the tbird is having his son completely breakdown the engine, give it a bath, wash hair and underarms etc. He says it looks good which in turn
> 
> ...


Pan,

Sellers remorse....ehh? Been there on to many things so I understand. I think it's all that good (but sometime guilt ridden) Italian upbringing I'm afraid. So the engine in the T'bird is at the spa? Sounds like it should be a solid runner, hopefully, when it ends up in your drive.Hehehe

The truck? Umm....errrr.....uhhhhh..........still in pieces but I was told the the frame should be complete this weekend and all of the firewall stuff (new power brake set-up and other items) should be installed as well. Engine has been cleaned and painted but it's not yet back together as far as the intake and header. I guess he's waiting or the frame painting to be finished. Makes sense since it would be a bear to paint around. Anyway......we're still hearing .........two weeks! Arrggghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

A car should never be a trailer queen!!! it is meant to be driven. If I wanted to spend the money for something to just look at I would have bought a painting.

Funny, I know a chef who spent over 1500 dollars on a Japanese knife set only to not use them in case he got them worn or messed up, same thing. Oh the Irony.

A point to mention at the last show I went to, I saw a 1923 Model T with a travelling cooking option, it was essentially a metal box bolted to the engine that you could put food into, it would be cooked by the time you got to your destination!! "honey I put in a prime rib, how far does grandma live again??" lol. I think you would have to rewrite the recipes, instead of bake at 350 for 45 minutes, it would say drive at 55 for 250 miles. Cars are a wonderful thing, especially the older oddball ones.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's one from many years ago I really miss.





  








twc.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Oct 5, 2014








Looks like an SCCA autocross at Alta High.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Picture 002.jpg




__
just jim


__
Oct 6, 2014








'06 Mustang GT. Put 145k miles on so far, taken a few trips up to Seattle and down to Frisco.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@teamfat,

Nice car, it might have raced against Jensens.

@Just Jim,

Really like the Mustangs


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

@panini Well old friend, this post is made very reluctantly given the state of things. Also partly why I've been so absent around here. It's been a very long 3 months to say the least. We did finally get the truck back to the house on Feb 4th.....by wrecker!





  








f100 001 (2).JPG




__
oldschool1982


__
Mar 27, 2015








The picture above doesn't properly convey the right tone when discussing the truck. By the looks here, everything went well....right?

Not the case! I have a list of 137 items and 40 other photographs of things that did not get done or were done to varying degrees of just plain wrong. This is a Charlie Foxtrot of immense proportions but just a tidbit of insight to things.......all of the rust in the floor of the cab remains, door lower skins that were purchased to be installed were not and everything was either bondo or fiberglass patched. I counted 78 missing bolts in just the areas I could see and the steering column accounts for 8 (column to bracket to firewall) plus a clamp to hold the column to the bracket and keep from impaling the driver during a front-end impact.

22 months of being patient and told everything was being taken care of or when checking up on things personally, a good show was provided. It's so bad, the truck can't be driven and it'll take a mountain of funds just to get it road worthy. This is something that's not at our disposal as long as our daughter has a chance of being accepted at schools we can't even dream of affording on our best day. No pity party here! I should've listened to my gut but what do you do when your truck is in a thousand pieces with no money, options or garage to get it to. This was the perfect storm of resto/mod nightmares. I would really like one project to go right these days, not really too much to ask for but that's my luck with four wheels from 1966. My first resto/mod project was a '66 Mustang in 1978 with me doing the work and was almost as bad time wise but at least I got to drive and enjoy the car for 2 years.

So, the cover has been ordered (the wrong one was sent but it's partially my fault) and it will sit until he!! freezes over. In the meantime, we've filed a Warrant in Debt against the guy and his wife for the maximum amount allowed. It won't cover the total situation loss but there is a bright side......I'm learning lots about the court system and Law now.

Here's to better days on the horizon.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I believe some of you car nuts on this site also have some interest in food, so many of you probably know that Carroll Shelby, along with Frank X Tolbert (author of the iconic _A Bowl of Red,) _ were founders of the International Chili Cookoff held annually in the ghost town of Terlingua, Texas. The first week of every November, the population of Terlingua swells from about 14 people to three or four thousand, as the huge competition takes place. Most are spectators as we were, but there are hundreds of chili contestants and many barbecuers.

We were RV'ing from SanFran to Huston in the fall of 2000, and timed the trip to attend as spectators. Truly a once-in-a-lifetime experience. The chili was pretty good, too. We had a lovely time, met interesting people, and sampled a lot of Good Eats, BBQ as well as dozens and dozens of chilis.

An amusing footnote- they offered for sale a small a booklet purporting to contain the recipe for every winning chili for the last 25 years.

Yeah, sure.

These chili cookoffs are the most competitive events I have ever seen. _Of course _the winners will share their finely-tuned, often-tested recipes with everybody! Well, _most_ of the recipe, perhaps.

We bought a copy anyway. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Mike

If you have an RV or camping gear to be self-sufficient for four days or so, you should experience this. I ga-rawn-tee you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@phatch I have been milling around a tacoma are you happy with yours? Pros, Cons?


----------



## tingsoon (Jun 18, 2015)

IMG_2145.JPG




__
tingsoon


__
Jun 18, 2015








2011 Honda Fireblade (aka the CBR1000rr) with complete Yoshimura tri-oval carbon fiber exhaust, PCV, mapped by EDR here in Oregon.
Also has undertail tidy kit, adjustable shorty levers, bar-end sliders, and HID kit. Getting the wheels powdercoated white sometime after riding season is over. Too nice to give up the bike for a week.

Saving up to have the suspension upgraded / set up for track + frame sliders and full engine armor.

My other vehicle is a '97 volvo 970 /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif because when it rains it pours.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

@Nicko, I'm sorry I missed your post in this thread. tl;dr go to tacomaworld.com All the info you could want.

I love my Tacoma. But it needs to match what you want it for. My comments are for the model years 2005-2015. Also, I have the 4dr double cab, not the access cab or standard cab. While the 2016 taco looks a lot the same, it's quite different.

The new full size models from the big 3 can beat it in mileage. You can get at least 20 mpg between 70-73. At 75-80, you'll only get about 17, maybe 16.. There are long sections of freeway here in UT with 80 mph speed limits, but I'm in the right lane at 72.

You get more truck for the money from the Big 3. The stock leaf springs from the Tacoma are poor. They'll often add a fourth leaf if the owner complains enough. Canadian Tacomas come stock with the fourth leaf.

The Tacoma parks quite well for it's size, better than my Grand Caravan minivan did. Part of this is the Tacoma is narrow. And it also has a lot of wheel angle. The Tacoma is easy to drive around town, easier than full size trucks. Do get a back up camera. Very much worth it. The TRD Off Road I have came with the back up camera.

For the limits of the weight capacity, there's no shortage of power wtih the V6. I've not towed with it to have a comment in that regard. I do have the towing package and recommend getting it. It's very hard to find a Tacoma on a dealer lot that doesn't have it anyway.

The Tacoma holds it's value very well. The drivetrain has a reputation for 250-300K miles. The body and frame can be rusty unless well cared for. There is a frame recall/treatment right now for tacomas in the 2005-2009 model years. Dana built those frames and there was a redesign in 2010 that is believed to be better at resisting rust.

There are a lot of aftermarket tweaks available for Toyota trucks. If you're looking for those tweaks, buy a 2015 truck as they'll be a little slow to roll out for the new model. I'd probably wait a year or two on the new model to iron out those new model bugs a bit and have some development for the aftermarket.

I wanted a truck that would hold my family of 5 and gear for a week away from civilization in difficult country. That means hauling a lot of water. It needed to be able to fit and handle that country reliably under load and not fail me. Toyota has better reliability than the big 3.

While the Tacoma can be readily modified to be an off-road beast, I'm not looking for a rock crawler obstacle machine. I did add a 3 inch Old Man Emu lift to help with some bad roads and such. I've added a set of rock sliders because the truck is a bit long for some areas, but I've never impacted the sliders yet. I'll probably add a custom front and rear bumper if I ever damage the stock ones.

The TRD models might not be worth the extra cash. If I were to do it over, I think I'd buy the SR5 V6 and go with aftermarket lockers and lift. Depends some on the specific options you want in your truck.

One aftermarket Item I've really liked is my Scangauge. I have mine set to give me a number of gas consumption facts which has taught me how to drive my Tacoma efficiently. Tacomaworld has a slick install using a dollar store measuring tape clip. For even less money, pick up a bluetooth ODBII dongle and get an app for your phone or tablet. I use Torque on my Note 3 when I use one of these dongles.


----------



## souxchef (Jun 29, 2015)

I drive a 2014 ford fusion. Always late on payments bc im a sous chef lol and i drive for uber whenever i get off.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Picking this up thursday for my wife's birthday. It's a 97 with 60k on the clock. It is a blast to drive





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Jul 19, 2015


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh Wow! The engine is just barely broken in. I love the 3's I'm pretty sure you wouldn't get your wife the 6 would you?

Good luck with it.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Six speed stick shift? Heck ya. That's the way to go. It's the 1,9liter so it isn't too wild but it snaps your head back when you hit the gas.


----------

